# What to expect after a cancelled treatment



## Shortbread (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello everyone 
I had my eggs collected (12) 2 weeks ago tomorrow. Unfortunately, none of them matured and our treatment was subsequently cancelled. Apart from that phone call from the Embryologist, the fertility clinic have not been I touch with me and I feel like I'm stumbling around in the dark.
I rang them 5 days after my egg collection as I was getting nausea, lower stomach pains, pains in my sides and my ovaries felt really angry! They said it was a mild case of OHSS and just to rest and take painkillers but call them back if it gets any worse. It didn't and it felt better after around a week but my ovaries still feel sore. 
I had really bad period cramps on Saturday night and during Sunday up until the evening but nothing since. I just wondered if anyone can tell me when to expect my period and whether the ovary soreness will stop soon? I have messaged the fertility clinic but I got a reply saying they would be back in touch within a day or 2. I kinda think they're not that bothered now but I hate feeling out of control especially as I'm also trying to deal with a failed IVF cycle.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

That's sounds like pretty poor care from your clinic.
Ohss tends to resolve itself. U need to rest up and keep hydrated.
Get a sick note for work if you can.

Eggs not maturing sounds like a trigger/protocol issue.
Not a reflection of your egg quality 

Your clinic need to pull something out of the beg for your next cycle or I'd be very inclined to look elsewhere


----------



## Babiblue (May 13, 2021)

Sorry to hear what you have been through. 
Clinics usually leave you a few weeks for you to get in touch and organise a phone consult. Sounds that they are too busy. I agree with K Jade it is due to the trigger either being not strong enough or the timing was off when the collected the eggs. Normally there is a few hours window where they gather the eggs and wait for the eggs to get mature but if the timing is off then the egg will not mature so no fertilisation. 
I would definitely ask questions when you have a phone consult. What they think happened? Should they increase trigger shot amount? What would the clinic do differently?
You are in pain due to the needle being inserted to remove the follicles. The ovaries once drained fill with fluid and that is the pain. Ask them for a scan to check if it is really ohss if you are still in pain. Otherwise ask if there could be an infection? Rest up as much as you can.


----------

